# مساعده في خطوات تصميم شبكة مياه عادمه او صرف صحي ...



## samara 88 (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اعزائي المهندسي ...
ارجو التكرم علي بتوضويح خطوات تصميم شبكة مياه عاادمه...بوجود الخارطه الكونتوريه وخارطة الاتوكاد ...لو تفضلتم بتقديم اي مساعده او ملفات تفيد ذلك )


----------

